# Gulp Crab



## njmad (Sep 26, 2008)

I just got some Gulp Crab for Christmas and I have know idea how to rig it. Do i just use a J-hook or Circle hook or even a jig head?


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Eric H has a great way of riggin' them. Hopefully he will chime in on this..


----------



## taosx (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Brad K (1/4/2009)*Eric H has a great way of riggin' them.


Here's the link

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic224337-14-1.aspx?Highlight=gulp+crab

Mark


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

This is a good topic. I bought some of these last night and I hope to hit the surf with them tomorrow.


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

Ihaven't have any luck fishig themwhole(from the surf that is) BUT, I cut one crab in long pieces and put them in circles hookson a pompano rig andgot Red fish with them.....if you want to save and reuse cutthe crabin little pieces put them in a film canister with some juice on it....so u don't have tolook for them litle pieceson those qaurt size containers... good luck...


----------

